# bowsprit for asym



## l_lym (Aug 15, 2004)

Has anyone rigged a bowsprit to move a cruising asymmetrical in front of the bow pulpit? (see current cruising world). Did you use a commercial package like the one from Selden or build it yourself? Do you like the result in terms of better performance and sail handling?

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*ASM on Bow Pulpit*

Actually, on our Caliber 47LRC, it was a no brainer. On the very fron on top of the bow pulpit, I attached a ratchet block, and I lead the ASM tack through that onto a cleat on the bow sprit/pulpit. I can very easily adjust the tack distance/angle, and the ASM flies just where it should be.

I say go for it..it's an easy installation.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Dehler uses a circular chock ring at the bow and a hard point further aft, to which you can attach a full length spin pole, as on my boat, or a short sprit pole.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just be aware that any make-shift or user installed/designed bow sprit is going to have to deal with some significant loads both vertically as the sail pulls up on the sprit and horizontally, as the sail tries to move the sprit forward.

Unless you have a very solid installation, you'll probably want to setup a bobstay for your removable sprit...but that will generate aftwards lateral forces on the sprit.
*
IIRC, the chock ring on the Dehler's is tied into the bow chainplate and bow roller assembly and is going to be far more substantial than anything you can jury rig. *


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

This is GREAT Max, would you send us a pic showing the pole attached. I mean, how you lock the inner side of it ? I'm ordering a Beneteau and think your simple solution could be replicated .... tks !!


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

negrini said:


> This is GREAT Max, would you send us a pic showing the pole attached. I mean, how you lock the inner side of it ? I'm ordering a Beneteau and think your simple solution could be replicated .... tks !!


I can post more pics if needed, I can take more detailed pics when I go to the boat tomorrow, but this is all I have of the hard point on deck and spin pole in the chock.




























This is a standard Dehler setup, not something homemade, go to Dehler.com or Dehler.us and you can probably see some more pics. The current boats use a short sprit pole, with the aft hard point closer to the bow, my boat uses a standard sized spin pole for the assy sprit.

Edit: WAIT, I missed that, 'you are ordering a Beneteau', now why would you do that!!! Kidding aside, what model Bene?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

My condolences..  


negrini said:


> This is GREAT Max, would you send us a pic showing the pole attached. I mean, how you lock the inner side of it ? I'm ordering a Beneteau and think your simple solution could be replicated .... tks !!


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm in the process of installing a Selden bow sprit on a Beneteau First 36.7. The Selden bow sprit pole is more than just an aluminium tube. The side wall has internal ribs, apparently for strength. The Selden bow-ring looks similar to the chock-ring posted by Max-on. I intend to attach the bow ring to the chain plate and roller assembly via a custom stainless stell bracket that I'm modeling out of aluminium. Actually, I'm on the second version of the model. The reason was the realization that Sailingdog mentioned of the forces involved. With the new version, when deployed the aft end of the pole will be fastened just aft of the anchor locker wall, in-line with two existing padeyes.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Practical Sailor has done a review of bolt-on bowsprits in this months issue.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

negrini said:


> I'm ordering a Beneteau


Have owned Beneteau's happily since 1990 (three total). For a production boat, they are very well built coastal cruising boats. My current 473 was designed by Groupe Finot and built by the French. You cannot beat the overall package for the money. Don't judge a boat by its dealer network!!!

Now back on topic. I have both a regular spinnaker and an asymm. Having raced J105's, J90's and Nelson Marrick (all have sprits), I will tell you that the load put on a tack is very substantial. You really need to think twice about flying an asymm off the anchor plate. If you do, do so under 15-18kts of wind and you'll likely be fine. If you are out in fluky 20+, you are bound to do significant damage if the kite loses its shape and then, as you get back on the wind, pops open with incredibly violent forces. User beware!!


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

In response to Vitesse and the load on the tack, "Incredibly violent forces" and "User beware", another concern I've had is ending up with the asymm as a sea anchor (I've unintentionally done that).


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

My Bene will be an Oceanis 43, out of Charleston. If you think it as a bare boat, you should see what the market down here offer and call "sailboat". Despite many others far beter brands in the global market, Benes have strong reputation here due to unbeatable price x performance. Max, I think will copy your boat ring, and although we're cruisers, I miss the extra knots a gennaker would bring, specially with these new gyro autopilots..... thanks for the pics and surelly will check the website.


----------



## rdunncpa (Sep 30, 2004)

TejasSailer said:


> I'm in the process of installing a Selden bow sprit on a Beneteau First 36.7. The Selden bow sprit pole is more than just an aluminium tube. The side wall has internal ribs, apparently for strength. The Selden bow-ring looks similar to the chock-ring posted by Max-on. I intend to attach the bow ring to the chain plate and roller assembly via a custom stainless stell bracket that I'm modeling out of aluminium. Actually, I'm on the second version of the model. The reason was the realization that Sailingdog mentioned of the forces involved. With the new version, when deployed the aft end of the pole will be fastened just aft of the anchor locker wall, in-line with two existing padeyes.


Please let me know how this project has progressed as I'm considering the same modification to my 36.7.

Russell Dunn
Rim Shot :: Home

Thank you!


----------



## rdunncpa (Sep 30, 2004)

*anoth*



TejasSailer said:


> I'm in the process of installing a Selden bow sprit on a Beneteau First 36.7. The Selden bow sprit pole is more than just an aluminium tube. The side wall has internal ribs, apparently for strength. The Selden bow-ring looks similar to the chock-ring posted by Max-on. I intend to attach the bow ring to the chain plate and roller assembly via a custom stainless stell bracket that I'm modeling out of aluminium. Actually, I'm on the second version of the model. The reason was the realization that Sailingdog mentioned of the forces involved. With the new version, when deployed the aft end of the pole will be fastened just aft of the anchor locker wall, in-line with two existing padeyes.


Please let me know how this project has progressed as I'm considering the same modification to my 36.7.

Russell Dunn
Rim Shot :: Home

Thank you!


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

The installation has been successful. The only disadvantage I can think of is that the bow sprit must be removed to to deploy the anchor or to get access to the anchor locker. I was able to replace an existing padeye location just aft of the anchor locker with the padeye supplied by Selden and add another Selden supplied padeye further aft for when the bow sprit is retracted. The forward pad-eye is mounted on and the aft pad-eye is mounted on and backed with stock stainless steel discs, custom drilled for the bolts. I also had a drill-block made as a guide for drilling the holes for the aft pad-eye. I followed Mainesail's instructions for sealing all of the through-deck bolts.

For safety, I also installed a dual clutch cleat so that the tack could be put on the starboard cabin top winch. The forces in even relatively light air are significant. The other side of the clutch cleat is currently unused.

An easy and inexpensive way to try out various configurations was a ten foot section of 4" PVC, followed up of course by the heavier and more difficult to position sprit itself.


----------

